# a pre-lay shed?????????????



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

my girl royal has mated almost a dozen times since november and NOTHING (im new to breeding though and not used to spotting correct signs though of course ive read a fair bit)

thought it just WASNT gonna happen but shes now *in blue* , this is actually only after having 1 feed since last shed !!!!!
so last shed 7.2.09
last feed 8.2.09 (hasnt been feeding well since about december)
2 lock ups since last shed and feed
she did look really big and fat last weekend when i had her out to .... not feed vut to be honest i keep thinking with her and another shes fat.....shes not .....shes fat..... etc

so this seems like a pre-lay? (since normal shed isnt due, no mites or other probs)

thanks


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

For a guess you are talking about royals here? If so if it is a pre lay shed you should be clearly able to real the eggs by now. If it is her pre lay shed then once she has shed she will start hugging the water bowl if she isnt already. I always check for the presence of follicles before I breed royals that way you arent wasting the males sperm before the female is truly ready. But from the sounds of it it is a pre lay shed unless there is an issue you havent noticed like mites but you say that has been ruled out so fingers crossed for eggies for you. I have spent many a time looking at a female thinking is she, isnt she they just like to keep you guessing. But you will know for sure soon enough.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

oakelm said:


> For a guess you are talking about royals here? If so if it is a pre lay shed you should be clearly able to real the eggs by now. If it is her pre lay shed then once she has shed she will start hugging the water bowl if she isnt already. I always check for the presence of follicles before I breed royals that way you arent wasting the males sperm before the female is truly ready. But from the sounds of it it is a pre lay shed unless there is an issue you havent noticed like mites but you say that has been ruled out so fingers crossed for eggies for you. I have spent many a time looking at a female thinking is she, isnt she they just like to keep you guessing. But you will know for sure soon enough.


AHA !!!!!!!!!! see ive not understood b4 when she should hug the bowl. also im not getting what u say about checking for follicles b4 breeding , ive seen a vid to check for them (but im crap and useless atm) but dont they ahve to mate and start cycles first to start this off?
yes i have read the markus jayne site plus my complete ball python lots but it doesnt seem to go into my head - hate reading :bash:

thanks so far


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

tricky said:


> AHA !!!!!!!!!! see ive not understood b4 when she should hug the bowl. also im not getting what u say about checking for follicles b4 breeding , ive seen a vid to check for them (but im crap and useless atm) but dont they ahve to mate and start cycles first to start this off?
> yes i have read the markus jayne site plus my complete ball python lots but it doesnt seem to go into my head - hate reading :bash:
> 
> thanks so far


Ignore me my brain isnt awake. That sentance made no sense. I ment to say I check for follicles before I put the male in *again* (I put them together about december time) so as not to mate a female again that doent need it so not wasting sperm and can move him on to any that havent developed follicles. Hope that makes a bit more sense this time :blush:. Also have you seen ralph davis vids on youtube his pet project it goes through all the signs to look out for and all the steps once mating has taken place. Have a look at this one YouTube - Pet Project 09 - part 2 about the dish hugging.


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-

Thanks to the poster for asking and thanks for the link. Playing the is she isn't she game myself at the mo and visuals help


----------

